# Black man breaks into hospice care center, rapes woman as she dies!!!!



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

One of most disgusting, disturbing things I've ever heard of: 

Police: Dying woman sexually assaulted | The Post and Courier, Charleston SC - News, Sports, Entertainment

A homeless black guy with a huge rap sheet breaks into a hospice care center. A very old woman, who was brought to the hospice care center in Charleston,SC, by her son from North Carolina basically to live out her last days and die in peace...........was mounted and raped by the guy who broke in!!!

Like a horny dog. Just couldn't control his sexual appetite, and HAD to break in, and rape a dying woman.

Imagine. You take your mom 200 miles away to a peaceful hospice center. Her last few days of life. You are obviously devastated, and want to only be with her and hope she goes in peace. And in that womans final days, she gets raped by a homeless man who should be in jail. And you, the SON, must live the remaining days of your life knowing YOU brought your dying mom to that hospice, and YOU the son must live with knowing your moms last hours included getting raped by a homeless black guy. Mom had to experience that in her final hours, and son must live with the guilt forever knowing he brought here there.


Like an animal. This man deserves to be treated just like a freakin' animal now.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 13, 2011)

He should die a lingering and painful death.
Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.

but what does black have to do with anything?


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> He should die a lingering and painful death.
> Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.
> 
> but what does black have to do with anything?



Just irony. That occurred in a city called Mount Pleasant. I've visited there, and have friends. That city is like 99.9% white.  He must have been one of the 10 black people who live there. And it's surrounded by ocean and rivers, basically an island.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?



I'm just tired of seeing cities in which the population is 10% black...........but the crime is committed 80% of the time by blacks. Far out of proportion. Something has to change about that.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 13, 2011)

Would it have been a thread on here if he had been white?
That is my point/question.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 13, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?
> ...



The vast majority of black crime is against other blacks.
And the police also ignore most of the black on black crime in many places.

But crime is crime we do not need color indexes to work on eliminating crime.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 13, 2011)

I understand, but I am just a bit tired of the race of an individual being the main factor.... His crime was despicable, and I hope he dies a miserable death. Its his crime that is the great equalizer.... what a demon.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Violent crime is often black on black.

Property crime is not. A huge percentage of armed robberies are committed by african americans, usually on banks, gas stations, restaurants, or individual people (car jackings, mugging, etc).

Then simple theft, shoplifting, also usually against varied races, not just blacks, but disproportionately committed by blacks.



And yes, if the suspect was white, it would be posted. But it would read "White boy rapes dying woman" and would've been posted by someone else.


----------



## bucs90 (Feb 13, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I understand, but I am just a bit tired of the race of an individual being the main factor.... His crime was despicable, and I hope he dies a miserable death. Its his crime that is the great equalizer.... what a demon.



It is a disgusting story, regardless of race.

I mean a poor son brings his mom to the hospice to die in peace, and she has to spend a few of her final minutes getting raped? Knowing that her son must live on knowing this fact? And the son having to live on knowing his mom had to experience that?

Just disgusting. Our court system is failing. This scum should not have been free with his criminal rap sheet.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 13, 2011)

The first word of the title of this thread could have, just as easily, been "stupid" or "sick".
The fact that you chose "black" speaks more about you than your claim of a disproportionate crime rate.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 13, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> He should die a lingering and painful death.
> Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.
> 
> *but what does black have to do with anything?*



Nothing.  The OP is a racist piece of shit.


----------



## blu (Feb 14, 2011)

well the fact that he was black is clearly important here. based on this article we can now can clearly conclude that all black people only live to do what this man did as well.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

Blacks raping the white elderly has become a epidemic.

Never has a white man raped a elderly black woman


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 14, 2011)

If it's true that a small percentage of blacks commit a large percentage of violent crime, I'd say that's an appropriate issue to apply race to.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Blacks raping the white elderly has become a epidemic.
> 
> Never has a white man raped a elderly black woman



Just thought you would like to read this...

The Truth of Interracial Rape in the United States | The Official Website of Representative David Duke, PhD



> In the United States in 2005, 37,460 white females were sexually assaulted or raped by a black man, while between zero and ten black females were sexually assaulted or raped by a white man.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, PHUK, if it David Duke says it's true you must be a fucking retard


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 14, 2011)

The man charged with sexually assaulting an 86-year-old woman dying from cancer in a Mount Pleasant hospice center* has a criminal record dating back almost 30 years, including two previous convictions for sex crimes.*




It's time to chop off his ding dong, and I don't care what color he is. How bout that?


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 14, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > He should die a lingering and painful death.
> ...



Are you implying that the irony was that the city is on an island and that black people cannot swim?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?
> ...



Shouldn't we be asking why it is so disproportionate instead of blaming it on skin color? 

Seems to me there is an urgent need to find out why crime is so much higher within certain minorities. The simplistic (and totally wrong) view that it's 'because they're black' is ridiculous. But there is a reason... or reasons.... and we really, really need to find out what those reasons are and address them.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 14, 2011)

Is this just a problem with blacks and crime?

American Indians experienced violence at a rate (101 violent crimes per 1,000 American Indians) more than twice the rate for the Nation (41 per 1,000 persons.

http://www.justice.gov/otj/pdf/american_indians_and_crime.pdf

the crime rate among American Indians is twice that of blacks.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 14, 2011)

and the poorest county is the us is mainly indian.....

crime rates and race...

white man's cocaine...black man's crack


----------



## hortysir (Feb 14, 2011)

The link between poverty and crime is real.

The problem is figuring out a way to lift an entire population out of poverty without simply handing it to them....


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> If it's true that a small percentage of blacks commit a large percentage of violent crime, I'd say that's an appropriate issue to apply race to.


found one...


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Is this just a problem with blacks and crime?
> 
> American Indians experienced violence at a rate (101 violent crimes per 1,000 American Indians) more than twice the rate for the Nation (41 per 1,000 persons.
> 
> ...


The poverty rate among natives is insane


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



It follows them out of the ghetto...


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Well, PHUK, if it David Duke says it's true you must be a fucking retard


Instead of calling names, just show us all the truth.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Seems to me there is an urgent need to find out why crime is so much higher within certain minorities. The simplistic (and totally wrong) view that it's 'because they're black' is ridiculous. But there is a reason... or reasons.... and we really, really need to find out what those reasons are and address them.


Blacks have much higher levels of testosterone and much lower levels of IQ's.

Testosterone + Low IQ = Stupid and Violent


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 14, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Then that makes it ok.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wingsofwind said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks raping the white elderly has become a epidemic.
> ...



Quoting David Duke of racial issues is like quoting Mickey Mouse for stock and investment picks!  Just saying!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 14, 2011)

I ask people why they feel the need to identify the race of a person when some thing bad happens? Does it change anything? Does it make you feel bettter to say someone of another race did something bad?
What happen was sick and race had nothing to do with it. Buc if it had been a white person would you have said a white man breaks into hospice care center, rapes woman as she dies!!!! Unless you're writing a report for an investiagtion of the incident there's no need to identify the race.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Well, PHUK, if it David Duke says it's true you must be a fucking retard
> ...


Truth?

Ok.

The OP is a racist POS.
And, apparently, so are you.

The perpetrator is a sick and demented bottom feeder and his race has nothing to do with the story.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

He didn't quote Duke. He quoted the Bureau of Justice Statistics, part of the DOJ


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

hortysir said:


> The perpetrator is a sick and demented bottom feeder and his race has nothing to do with the story.


We are just talking about how much blacks are raping the elderly far more then any other group.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > The perpetrator is a sick and demented bottom feeder and his race has nothing to do with the story.
> ...


Even more than 'rapists who prey on the elderly'?


----------



## hortysir (Feb 14, 2011)

According to the DOJ link

White victims were raped by white 44.5% of the time compared to being raped by blacks 33.6%
Black victims were only raped by black offenders.


BTW these stats are from 2005


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya, thats what this thread is about, the epidimic of blacks assaulting the elderly


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

hortysir said:


> BTW these stats are from 2005


It's probably worse today


----------



## Grace (Feb 14, 2011)

_Raises hand...._

My question doesn't have anything to do with the race of the perp.
What I'm wondering is why the woman was dumped off at a hospice center by her "loving" son so she could die ALONE amongst strangers. 200 miles away. Did I mention alone?

Hospice comes to homes. People can die in their own beds amongst family that will be sure the last things the loved one sees is their faces. So i'm just curious about that part of the story.

I don't think this thread is about blacks raping old white people either. That was not my initial thought. My initial thought was "why was this woman dumped off somewhere?"
Reminds me of idiots that dump off old dogs at dog pounds because they are...well....old. A hassle. So "get rid of them" syndrome?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me there is an urgent need to find out why crime is so much higher within certain minorities. The simplistic (and totally wrong) view that it's 'because they're black' is ridiculous. But there is a reason... or reasons.... and we really, really need to find out what those reasons are and address them.
> ...



Much as you might want that to be true, it is not.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

There are many nice hospice places, hospice will not stay at your home 24/7.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


There is alot of evidence.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ya, thats what this thread is about, the epidimic of blacks assaulting the elderly



No, it isn't. It's about scumbags. The perp is a scumbag, no matter what his skin color is. You are a scumbag, no matter what yours is. And... for the record... you have the IQ of a house plant.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



link.... and I mean, actual scientific link.... not some stormfront shite.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> link.... and I mean, actual scientific link.... not some stormfront shite.


Serum testosterone levels in healthy young black a... [J Natl Cancer Inst. 1986] - PubMed result


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > link.... and I mean, actual scientific link.... not some stormfront shite.
> ...



I meant proof that their IQ is lower.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


So you now know blacks have very high testosterone levels.

There are thousands of articles, facts and stats about blacks low IQ levels.

Check it out:
Blacks and IQ levels - Google Search


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So what is your excuse? If white are so much smarter? Why are you so stupid? 

FYI: There's a little more to the IQ debate than you have apparently understood. All you achieve with your links is to demonstrate that you actually don't know very much.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

If calling others names is a sign of intelligence, your a genius.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> If calling others names is a sign of intelligence, your a genius.



You're the one who apparently sets such store by IQ. The problem is that individual IQ is what is important. Not some general gap between races. (And Asians have a higher IQ than whites, by the way). So, again, Tank. What is your excuse.... do you think that - because you are white - you are automatically smarter than a black person? Because it doesn't. You latch on to some statistics as though that justifies your stupidity. It doesn't. Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you trying to make this about me to avoid the subject?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Are you trying to make this about me to avoid the subject?



Nope, the 'topic' is a ridiculous one. Being black does not make a person a rapist, any more than being white makes you stupid. Your stupidity is no more based on your skin color than the perp's race is relevant to his crime. 

I have no problem with blacks. I have a problem with stupid people - whatever skin they inhabit.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

You asked me to provide evidence of what I say and instead of us talking about the evidence, you just call me names.

And I'm the stupid one?


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > link.... and I mean, actual scientific link.... not some stormfront shite.
> ...


Testosterone doesn't make you violent, nimrod.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> You asked me to provide evidence of what I say and instead of us talking about the evidence, you just call me names.
> 
> And I'm the stupid one?



Yes, you are. You think that some general gap in IQ makes you smarter than the average black guy. It doesn't. I could list a variety of black posters on this forum who are smarter than you. A generic gap does not mean that all white people are more intelligent than all black people.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Why are men more violent then women?

testosterone and violence - Google Search


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You asked me to provide evidence of what I say and instead of us talking about the evidence, you just call me names.
> ...


I never said any of those things, I just pointed out the facts.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Stupidity makes me violent. I tend to want to knock some sense into them.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No, you are trying to link your 'facts' to the OP. In FACT, neither is relevant. Men do not rape women because they are black. The skin color has nothing to do with the crime. Why do you try and link race to crime? Because you are:

1. stupid
2. racist

Not all stupid people are racist, but all racists are stupid. That is a fact.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





> Last month, James Watson, the legendary biologist, was condemned and forced into retirement after claiming that African intelligence wasn't "the same as ours." "Racist, vicious and unsupported by science," said the Federation of American Scientists. "Utterly unsupported by scientific evidence," declared the U.S. government's supervisor of genetic research. The _New York Times_ told readers that when Watson implied "that black Africans are less intelligent than whites, he hadn't a scientific leg to stand on."
> Advertisement
> 
> I wish these assurances were true. They aren't.  Tests do show an IQ deficit, not just for Africans relative to  Europeans, but for Europeans relative to Asians. Economic and cultural  theories have failed to explain most of the pattern, and there's strong  preliminary evidence that part of it is genetic. It's time to prepare  for the possibility that equality of intelligence, in the sense of  racial averages on tests, will turn out not to be true.
> ...


Race, genes, and intelligence. (1) - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine



_The  [dogmatic] novice, subjecting his soul to the canon law of [the     leaders], [feels] something of the release which Catholicism also   brings...   Once the renunciation has been made, the mind, instead of   operating   freely, becomes the servant of a higher and unquestioned   purpose. To   deny the truth is an act of service. This, of course, is   why it is   useless to discuss any particular aspect of [the matter]   with [these people]. Any genuine intellectual contact which you have    with him  involves a challenge to his fundamental faith, a struggle for    his soul.  For it is very much easier to lay the oblation of spiritual    pride on the  alter of [political vision] than to snatch it back  again_

  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/God-That-Failed-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0231123957"]Amazon.com:  The God That Failed (9780231123952)[/ame][ame="http://www.amazon.com/God-That-Failed-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0231123957/"][/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


No idea, but you should read the first link on your google search. Or do you enjoy your willful ignorance?

Strange but True: Testosterone Alone Does Not Cause Violence: Scientific American


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The generic intellect of races does not make individuals of one race more intelligent than an individual of another race. 

For example, Tank.... dumb as dirt white person. I know lots of blacks who are smarter than Tank.... on this forum.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


http://psychology.uwo.ca/faculty/rushtonpdfs/PPPL1.pdf


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

http://psychology.uwo.ca/faculty/rushtonpdfs/PPPL1.pdf


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


It's funny that you cannot see that a high IQ is not simply the product of intelligence. It is also the product of knowledge.

Not to mention that all of those differences could be explained by culture more easily than they can be explained by skin color.

You must have a very low IQ.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

> According to twin studies, 50 percent to 90 percent of variation in head  size and brain volume is genetic. And when it comes to IQ, size  matters. The old science of head measurements found a 20 percent  correlation of head size with IQ. The new science of MRI finds at least a  40 percent correlation of brain size with IQ. One analysis calculates  that brain size could easily account for five points of the black-white  IQ gap.


Race, genes, and intelligence. (1) - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Microcephalin, a Gene Regulating Brain Size, Continues to Evolve Adaptively in Humans | Science/AAAS


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I know! Maybe we should outlaw stupidity.


----------



## editec (Feb 14, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > He should die a lingering and painful death.
> ...


 
Why did I opt to include your thoughts, Article 15?

Because some things are just worth repeating


The OP is a racist piece of shit.

Spot on, dude, spot on.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Fail.

IQs are designed to test you ability to learn and solve problems, not test memorized facts and education.

IQ measures intelligence (specifically _g_). Education (knowledge) is another matter.

You clearly lack basic knowledge of the subject.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Remember, these are averages, and all groups overlap.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> If calling others names is a sign of intelligence, your a genius.


You're a credit to your kind, Tank


----------



## boedicca (Feb 14, 2011)

I hate threads like this.

The rape of the dying elderly woman is horrific.  Making it racially charged actually deflects from the extreme brutality of the crime.  The rapist's race has nothing to do with the crime.  If he hadn't been apprehended and the police were searching for the cultprit, a description would be warranted.  But as he has been caught, there is no purpose in dwelling on his race other than to smear innocent people due to a similar genetic characteristic.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


The science is mixed on that


> Free testosterone levels showed significant positive correlations with measures of aggression. Estrogen levels showed significant negative correlations with measures of aggression.


Do Testosterone Levels Relate to Aggression in Elderly Men With Dementia? -- Orengo et al. 14 (2): 161 -- J Neuropsychiatry Clin Neurosci



> A study at the Universities of Zurich and Royal Holloway London with  more than 120 experimental subjects has shown that the sexual hormone  with the poor reputation can encourage fair behaviors if this serves to  ensure one's own status.


Testosterone does not induce aggression, study shows



> Several studies link elevated testosterone levels to dysfunctional  behavior in males, and to increased violence in both male and female  prisoners.  New research from Spain indicates, moreover, that testosterone may affect aggression levels beginning early in life.


Crime Times- linking brain dysfunction to disordered/ criminal/ psychopathic behavior


----------



## California Girl (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If calling others names is a sign of intelligence, your a genius.
> ...



See, I was gonna let that one slide.... being as Tank is educationally challenged and, apparently, it's mean to pick on the educationally challenged.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


 So tell me, if you have no knowledge of the meaning of the words in this sample IQ question, how would you ever hope to get the question correct?

3. Find the answer that best completes                    the analogy
languages : meaning :: philology :​ A.                   erudition
                  B.                   philosophy
                  C.                   ethics
                  D.                   semantics
                  E.                   grammar​


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


If this were the 20s and we lived in Virginia, I suspect he'd have been sterilized in a state hospital.


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If calling others names is a sign of intelligence, your a genius.
> ...


O Man, you got me so good.

I guess I got served


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank reminds me of Carrie Bell: a reminder that the Lower Tenth includes its share of Caucasoids.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 14, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I hate threads like this.
> 
> The rape of the dying elderly woman is horrific.  Making it racially charged actually deflects from the extreme brutality of the crime.  The rapist's race has nothing to do with the crime.  If he hadn't been apprehended and the police were searching for the cultprit, a description would be warranted.  But as he has been caught, there is no purpose in dwelling on his race other than to smear innocent people due to a similar genetic characteristic.



Some people seem too think race does matter. Why I haven't a clue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Dude I have very high testosterone levels mine was noticeable before I turned age 10


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to make this about me to avoid the subject?
> ...



I'd argue that blacks in general are more prone to violent criminal activity and statistics tend to support that opinion.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 14, 2011)

It's not that blacks or more inclined to be criminals. It is that they are more inclined to behavior civilized society deems to be criminal.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


There goes Fox.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 14, 2011)

Ravi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Semantics


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> It's not that blacks or more inclined to be criminals. It is that they are more inclined to behavior civilized society deems to be criminal.



Are you saying they lack civility?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 14, 2011)

Amerinds have twice the per capita crime level of blacks.


----------



## Davey (Feb 14, 2011)

For reasons both physiological and cultural, negroes tend to be more inclined to aggression and violence. This manifests in increased rates of homicide and assault. This creates a social atmosphere that is not conducive to business, crippling the local economy and further fueling poverty- which makes theft, selling drugs, and similar activities than offer the possibility of quick cash- extremely enticing.

It's all compounded by the fact that the first thing successful negroes do is leave the negroe community. Instead of investing in their people and neighborhoods, they seek to live among affluent Whites. Capital is not invested in the local community and economy and the cycle continues.

We've seen an entire continent fail to develop- even in regions rich in natural resources (precious metals and stones, for instance) because the negroe race is not fit for advanced civilization. Indeed, the only advanced civilizations to arise in Africa in antiquity were in regions which had a heavy influence from the Mediterranean, no doubt including not only information but also genetic drift (the two components of social drift). In modern times, the only advanced societies to arise in Africa have been largely Arab/Middle Eastern or products of White colonials and social architects.

The reality, as demonstrated in the American inner cities and the continent of Africa is that the negroe race, taken as a whole, is simply unable to build or function within any advanced society. And deep down, they know it. That's why there remains, at the heart of Black culture a certain uneasiness and a certain envy of the other races. It is why there is an unspoken acknowledgment among the Negroid people that their best and only hope is to breed up- hence the calls for mongrelization and intermarriage as the Negroid race turns to the more evolved races as their only hope of salvation.


----------



## bikercat (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish people would stop comparing criminal behavior with animals. animal actions are dictated by instinct for survival purposes that have been programed into them for eons. criminal behavior has no relationship. stop disrepecting the animal kingdom.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 14, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> It's not that blacks or more inclined to be criminals. It is that they are more inclined to behavior civilized society deems to be criminal.



Are you saying blacks think that there's nothing wrong with rape?


----------



## Tank (Feb 14, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Amerinds have twice the per capita crime level of blacks.


This is a racist lie.


----------



## Grace (Feb 14, 2011)

bikercat said:


> I wish people would stop comparing criminal behavior with animals. animal actions are dictated by instinct for survival purposes that have been programed into them for eons. criminal behavior has no relationship. stop disrepecting the animal kingdom.



Bears repeating.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Feb 15, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Well, PHUK, if it David Duke says it's true you must be a fucking retard



Maybe you should read who wrote the article? It was not written by David Duke, it was written by Lawrence Auster.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Feb 15, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Wingsofwind said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I didn't quote David Duke, I quoted Lawrence Auster. Find out who wrote the article before you respond next time.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Feb 15, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> He didn't quote Duke. He quoted the Bureau of Justice Statistics, part of the DOJ



He is a 'She'.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Feb 15, 2011)

bikercat said:


> I wish people would stop comparing criminal behavior with animals. animal actions are dictated by instinct for survival purposes that have been programed into them for eons. criminal behavior has no relationship. stop disrepecting the animal kingdom.



Humans have the same instinct behaviors as animals, the difference is that Humans have the ability to keep those behaviors in check. Referring to someone as an animal is saying they do not have that ability or desire to keep those behaviors in check.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 15, 2011)

hortysir said:


> According to the DOJ link
> 
> White victims were raped by white *44.5%* of the time *compared to* being raped by blacks *33.6%*
> Black victims were only raped by black offenders.
> ...





Tank said:


> Ya, thats what this thread is about, the epidimic of blacks assaulting the elderly


The stats don't fit your epidemic theory


----------



## hortysir (Feb 15, 2011)

Tank said:


> There are many nice hospice places, hospice will not stay at your home 24/7.


Strange.....they stayed 24/7 with my mom for weeks


----------



## Tank (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Tank (Feb 15, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, thats what this thread is about, the epidimic of blacks assaulting the elderly
> ...


Your stats don't speak to the problem of the "epidimic of blacks assaulting the elderly".


----------



## The Gadfly (Feb 15, 2011)

One more time; what has the race of the offender got to do with this story? Yes, the act is shocking and horrific, so unspeakably vile that it ought to shock and anger any of us; and yet I think we all know that the only reason this story was posted here at all is the race of the perpetrator. That, to me, says a lot about what priorities some of us have, and what it says is not good. What's the real message here-sympoathy for the victim of this outrage and her family, or one more rather transparent attempt to rationalize bigotry? Which is it, really?


----------



## Tank (Feb 15, 2011)

Because blacks assaulting the elderly is a epidemic.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 16, 2011)

Tank said:


> Because blacks assaulting the elderly is a epidemic.


Care to provide statistical evidence for that claim?


----------



## Tank (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## hortysir (Feb 16, 2011)

Just as I thought......


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 20, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> He should die a lingering and painful death.
> Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.
> 
> but what does black have to do with anything?



Yeah, stating that this was done by a black man was very unnecessary.  Everyone knows that only a black man would commit a crime like this.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 20, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> And yes, if the suspect was white, it would be posted. But it would read "White boy rapes dying woman" and would've been posted by someone else.





Yes, you are 52nd Street's equivalent. Ironic right?


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 21, 2011)

Tank said:


> Blacks raping the white elderly has become a epidemic.
> 
> Never has a white man raped a elderly black woman



Why would a white man rape a black woman?  That would be like Bill Gates stealing a commodore 64.


----------



## busolaoguntoye (Mar 1, 2011)

he doesn't qualify to be treated like an animal. he deserves a long and acutely painful death. he has no respect for life, elderly / terminal people. he shud not be given any chance of redemption that is totally sick. nothing can erase this sick act from my memory ever. it is disgusting and inhumane


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

It apparently seems to be the norm for these animals. Not saying all, but many. ~BH

Rape, Mutilation, and Murder: The Christian/Newsom Story


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > He should die a lingering and painful death.
> ...



I think that anyone of any race could do something like this. However, A few years ago there was an illegal immigrant that raped a 70 year old Women who had a fence around her ranch in Southern Texas. She even at times put bottles of water out on her property because she witnessed women and children suffering from the heat. How did they repay her? He hopped over her fence, then beat her almost to death, and then violated her in every sick way one could imagine. She later passed away from blunt trauma and various other injuries to her sexual organs. ~BH


----------



## Ravi (Mar 2, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Hillbilly Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


 The woman and children had nothing to do it you idiot.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 2, 2011)

Ravi said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly Girl said:
> ...



How do you know? Moron. ~BH


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 2, 2011)

Settle down people.

Fact is, a BLACK man broke into a hospice and raped an elderly dying woman.

The OP's thread title is no different then the headlines I see everyday in the LA Times.

"African american male sought in shooting"

"Caucasion male sought in bank robbery and killing of guard"

"Hispanic male and female sought in gang shooting"

"Homosexual male sought in killing of partner"

And on and on and on.

Get over it, or go take a damn "discover your inner sensitivity" course at your local community college.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 3, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> He should die a lingering and painful death.
> Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.
> 
> but what does black have to do with anything?


I believe we should have an option to impose the death penalty in cases of forcible rape.

And I don't know about this particular incident, but a lot of rapes are at least partially motivated by racial hatred.


----------



## Douger (Mar 3, 2011)

bucs90 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Of course it would be posted.

First off there is no such thing as an African-American unless it's a guy from Johannesburg with dual citizenship or maybe your pResident.
Second. Blacks don't commit crimes. Whites and Latinos don't either.
******* DO. I don't care if they're red, yellow, white, black, brown or purple.
They're still FUCKING *******.


----------



## whitepropaganda (Feb 27, 2012)

​Does anyone ACTUALLY KNOW the race of the old woman? Women are raped ALL  the time,   women of ALL ETHNIC groups. White woman,( due to our brainwashed media spreading the idea that whites are of more value) are the main and only rape victims our social media and local authorities actually investigate, report and care about. For a loony white man, or probably jealous white woman) to imply that a white man wouldn't rape a black woman is ridiculous. Now in America it is rare for white men to comit non-hate crimes on victims outside their race, however it's a well known fact african , island and other gorgeous mocha skin girls (usually underage) around the world are raped (while enslaved in a sex trade) by rich white men (many from America ) who have fetishes and don't want their pasty hideous wives and family to know of their recreational activities.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2012)

To him, he has a RIGHT to have sex.  Isn't that what we're all about, the RIGHT to have sex?  How do you know that she effectively communicated NO to him?  She was in the process of dying.  

Not only does he have a RIGHT to have sex, he is ENTITLED to have sex.


----------



## Salt Jones (Feb 28, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?



It taints all of us blacks with this crime. It's an old white conservative tactic.


----------



## Peach (Mar 3, 2012)

Grace said:


> _Raises hand...._
> 
> My question doesn't have anything to do with the race of the perp.
> What I'm wondering is why the woman was dumped off at a hospice center by her "loving" son so she could die ALONE amongst strangers. 200 miles away. Did I mention alone?
> ...


My question exactly; if at home while her son stepped out is one thing, but in a nursing home or hospice care, there should be personnel to PROTECT.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> One of most disgusting, disturbing things I've ever heard of:
> 
> Police: Dying woman sexually assaulted | The Post and Courier, Charleston SC - News, Sports, Entertainment
> 
> ...



When I was teaching, in order to keep up my number of practice hours so I could recertify, I saw patients in a couple of nursing homes and did their psych meds.  What you describe is not uncommon.  One of my facilities had just installed doors that locked automatically and required a code to get in.  They had a young woman with MS and this guy off the street would come in and tell her he was going to marry her and take her out of there if she would have sex with him.  So she did.  It was despicable.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 3, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> One of most disgusting, disturbing things I've ever heard of:
> 
> Police: Dying woman sexually assaulted | The Post and Courier, Charleston SC - News, Sports, Entertainment
> 
> ...



What does the perp's homeless statues or the color of his skin have to do with this dispicable act?  Oh, of course - I get it.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > He should die a lingering and painful death.
> ...





bucs90 said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the description was for an APB.... wtf does his race have to do with the story?
> ...





uscitizen said:


> Would it have been a thread on here if he had been white?
> That is my point/question.



If the article identified the perp as to his race, there is no need to edit it out.  It's part of the article.  Whether you like it or not, no one is obliged to cover for them just because you think they should be covered.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You are incorrect.  It would have just been assumed the perp was white.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

Grace said:


> _Raises hand...._
> 
> My question doesn't have anything to do with the race of the perp.
> What I'm wondering is why the woman was dumped off at a hospice center by her "loving" son so she could die ALONE amongst strangers. 200 miles away. Did I mention alone?
> ...



Wow.  What a hateful post about family.  I have worked oncology and I know how hard it is.  No one could give that kind of care 24/7, unless of course they were a martyr.  And don't forget that child abuse wasn't invented in 2012. Putting someone in the care of professionals isn't 'dumping them off.'  It can cost a pretty penny sometimes $500/day or more.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > _Raises hand...._
> ...



It's not that liberals don't know how difficult it is to take care of a severely ill person 24/7, it's that they don't care, unless it's them.   

I took care of my husband 24/7 before he died.  Cleaning him, feeding him, measuring out an incredibly complex diet, getting up a dozen or more times at night to take care of the next little emergency.  Until I just said I can't do this anymore and I SHOULDN'T do this anymore because it is not the best care for him.   Once he fell out of his wheelchair and I could not find ONE person to help me lift him back in that chair.  Not one.  I flagged down a passing police car and they helped get him back in his chair.   There must have been mostly democrats in my neighborhood.

Even if someone is very willing to be a caregiver, that doesn't mean it's best for the ill person that family take care of them.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Maybe you need to move to a better neighborhood.  When my husband was dying of cancer, I was in nursing school.  It was important to him that I not drop out.  So I kept going.  Thanks to my neighbors, I didn't cook a meal for the entire 4 months.  Nor did I clean my house.  They did ALL of that for me.  They also came to 'visit' him pretty much in shifts to make sure he was safe.


----------



## Douger (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


NICE ! Do you still live in Costa Rica ?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

Douger said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



WTF?  I never did live in Costa Rica.  And if that is some arcane slur, I really don't understand it.


----------



## Douger (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


You said "nice neighborhood"


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 3, 2012)

Douger said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



Crawl back under your rock.  You make no sense at all.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> He should die a lingering and painful death.
> Poisioning over a period of a week should work fine.
> 
> but what does black have to do with anything?



Maybe it had something to do with him being *black
*

I'm just guessing here... 

A way to describe the individual would be my guess...
Also the assailant was described as homeless which gives the reader a further description.
Yet you seem to focus on the fact that the man was indeed black.


----------



## nitroz (Mar 3, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> One of most disgusting, disturbing things I've ever heard of:
> 
> Police: Dying woman sexually assaulted | The Post and Courier, Charleston SC - News, Sports, Entertainment
> 
> ...



What a terrible way to die...


----------

